# How many lambs per year?



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm relatively new to sheep. I have Katadin and Dorper hairsheep. (Dorper ram and two dorper ewes, 4 katadin ewes.) 

I've seen my ram in action lately breeding and making attempted mounts on ewes. I know the gestation is five months for sheep. My question is: How many "litters" do sheep have each year? Are the like deer and just have one? Or, do they continually rebreed after each birthing provided they are in good body condition? 

Also, do sheep generally birth their babys without help? Or, are they like first time heifers that have to be watched constantly? 

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

How many litters depends on the breed. Both your Dorper ram and the Katahdin and Dorper ewes can breed out of season, meaning that they are can be fertile any time of the year. Most breeds are seasonal, and have a more limited breeding season, which limits them to one crop per year.

You probably wouldn't want to allow them to breed more than once every 8 months. Even with ewes in optimal condition, it would be hard on them to lamb more often.

One concern with timing of breeding is your facility. Are you going to be able to deal with ewes in various stages of their cycle (open, pregnant, about to lamb, nursing) at the same time? It is easier to have everyone at the same stage. 

This will allow you to be more vigilant when they are due to lamb. Most ewes will lamb and adopt their lambs without any interference from you. However there are some some deliveries and some lamb starts that don't go well. You may be needed to help with the delivery or to help get the lamb nursing. That is where vigilance comes in. It is much easier if you know when the ewes were bred, so that you can watch them more closely when they are due. That is much less stressful if the whole group is due about the same time.


----------

